# Cheese recipes



## Sondra

Useful resource page for beginners:
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese_course/Cheese_course.htm

Oct 04, 2007 7:53 am Post subject: Colby Recipe/Pressed Cheese 101 Hi, Sondra requested this recipe so I thought I'd post it here for everyone.

Hard Pressed Cheese 101
If you are just getting started with hard pressed cheese you'll notice that all recipes basically have the same ingredients, Milk, Rennet, Salt and either Mesophilic (requires low temps) or Thermophilic (requires warmer temps) Culture. Some recipes use DVI Meso or thermo culture (Direct Vat Inoculation or Direct Set).

For any recipe you can use Buttermilk for Meso and Yogurt for Thermo at a rate of 1/4c per gallon of milk. After you master the recipe you can order the more expensive cultures and see if you notice any difference. Sometimes you will and sometimes you won't.

What makes different cheeses have different flavors is the process you take it theough. Different temps and times make a huge difference in flavor and texture. Colby is a mild, softer cheese. To achieve a creamy, tender Colby texture you need to keep your temps low. Really watch it close. To attain that mild Colby flavor you will wash the curds with cool tap water to stop the progress of acidification.

Remember to sterilize everything with boiling water and/or bleach water (1/4 c bleach per gallon of water) I put everything into my cheese pot (stainless steal, not aluminum) and boil it and bleach spray my counter. You can maintain low temps by placing your cheese pot in a sink of warm water but always check the temp of the sink water. I start with it 3-5 deg. Warmer that I need. So for this recipe which calls for 86* my sink water would be 90* This all sounds a lot more complicated than it is, I promise 

Colby Cheese

Warm 2 gal milk and ½ c Buttermilk to 86*
Add 1 tea rennet to ½ c cool water, Stir well into cultured milk
Keep temp at 86* for 30 min. (place in a sink of 90* water)
Cut curd into ½ inch cubes, let rest for 10 min.

While cheese is resting put a kettle on and boil water. Remove some of the sink water and add boiling water to gradually increase the temp of the curds to 100*. Stir gently to keep the curds from clumping together. Hold temp for 30 min

Drain whey to the level of the curds. Add cool tap water to bring the temp to 80* Stir gently to keep the curds from clumping together. Hold temp for 20 min

Lift curds in a colander, drain for 20 min, add 1T salt, mix well

Place curds into a lined press (I use PlyBan instead of cheese cloth in my press, I love it)

Press
20lbs 30 min
flip and rewrap (so it won't stick to the cloth or plyban)
30lbs 30min
Flip/Rewrap
Overnight at 30lbs
Air dry for a few days, wax, age at 50*-60* for 8 weeks flip often.

Since this cheese dosen't require a long time to age you can wrap in plastic then age it in the fridge. I won't tell the cheesemaking purests :wink:

Christy
_________________
Spoiled Goats Give Sweeter Milk
~~~~Nubian Dairy Goats~~~~


----------



## Sondra

Basic summer soft cheese recipe

~1 gallon of goats' milk
2 cups of cultured buttermilk
1 drop of liquid rennet dissolved in 1/4 cup of cool water

Bring milk to room temperature (75-80 degrees F). Add buttermilk and rennet dissolved in water. Cover. Let sit at room temperature for 12-24 hours depending on how tart you like your cheese (note, cheese becomes tart faster with warmer temps, and slower with cooler temps). Line a colander with butter muslin and pour cheese into the colander. Hang to drain if possible. If that is not possible, tie the butter muslin in the colander over the cheese and every couple of hours use a spoon to scrape the cheese away from the muslin so it can continue to drain. Drain for 8-12 hours. After the whey has drained off, add salt and any herbs or flavors you want to add. I like to mix in strawberry allfruit or honey and canned crushed pineapple. I also like adding chives or things like that to the plain cheese.
Sara (Saanengirl)


----------



## Sondra

*Mozzarella Cheese* (no fail) 
2gal milk
3tsp citric acid powder
1/2tsp liquid rennet
1/8tsp lipase (believe me, that's plenty, you can really taste it)
1/2cup cool water divided in half
1/4cup warm water

1) Dissolve citric acid powder in 1/4cup cool water, add to milk, stir well
2) Dissolve lipase in 1/4cup warm water, add to milk, stir well
3) Slowly warm milk, on low, to 90*F
4) Dilute rennet in 1/4cup of cool water, add to milk, stir well
5) Turn heat off allow milk to set for 15min to achieve a clean break
6) Cut into 1 inch curds, set in a 105*F water bath for 10min (it is okay for the curds to mat together some )
7) Drain curds into a colander kneading lightly to express whey (start heating whey now if you are making ricotta)
Break curd apart and 2tea salt, knead lightly
9) Place the curd into a microwavable and cook on high for 1min., knead to express whey
10) Cook on high heat again for 1min, cheese will be very hot and there wont be much whey this time, the cheese will begin to stretch.
11) Stretch and fold cheese a few times then fold into a ball, rinse in cold water, place in a small bowl to mold, and refrigerate
Cheese will last 2 weeks in the refrigerator or can be frozen.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

*Vinegar Cheese*
Bring FRESH milk to about 185 degrees over medium heat in stainless steel pot, stirring constantly. Stir while slowly pouring 1/4 or up to 1/2 cup white vinegar per gallon of milk. Remove from heat. The milk will begin to separate into fine curds and whey. 
I usually put my pot onto a rack and cover the pot with a splatter screen. Allow to cool until it's safe to pour. Pour into a fine cheesecloth (cotton handkerchief or muslin) lined stainless steel colander. Tie the ends and hang to allow to drain for 30 minutes to two hours. The longer you allow to strain the drier and more crumbly the cheese. Once done draining turn cheese into a mixing bowl. Add 1 tsp Mrs. Dash Italian Medley or Mrs. Dash Garlic seasoning, 1 tsp minced garlic and 1 tsp salt per gallon of milk used. We LOVE this cheese on crackers or salads, etc. Keeps one week refrigerated, or can be frozen in smaller portions for later. We also make this cheese and just season with salt to use as ricotta. Use the whey to make pancakes or biscuits or french bread!


----------



## Sondra

MONTEREY JACK CHEESE
1 gallon pasteurized milk
2-4 oz. buttermilk
1/4 tsp. rennet
Cool/heat milk to 88F. Add buttermilk and stir.
Ripen for 15 minutes.
Mix 1/4 tsp. rennet with 1/4 C. cool water and add to milk. Stir for 1 minute. Allow to set, undisturbed, for 30 minutes to allow curd to develop.
Cut curds into 1/2" cubes and let stand for 5 minutes.
While stirring gently, heat slowly for 1 hour. Try to increase temperature about 2F every 5 minutes. Do not exceed 100F. Shut off heat and stop stirring.
After curds have sunk to bottom of pan, remove whey to 1" above curds.
While stirring, add cold water to reduce temperature to 85F. Stir curds an additional 5 minutes.
Drain curds well. Add canning salt or plain un-iodized salt to taste.
Place curds into a sterile muslin cloth. Shape into a ball and tie ends tightly with a string.
Flatten ball and place on a dinner plate. Place a 2nd plate, upside down, on top. Apply medium weight (6-8 pounds) atop second plate. Press over night at room temperature.
Carefully remove cloth the next day.
Air dry cheese by placing on a clean cloth towel and covering with cheesecloth. Turn cheese until it is dry on the outside.
You can either wax and age this cheese for 2 weeks to 2 months, or, eat it fresh.

Fromage Blanc (C20) Cultured Chevre

Heat 1 gallon of milk to 86* add 1 packet of culture, stir well
Let set 6-12hrs
Ladle into muslin lined colander, hang for 4-8hrs
Refrigerate or Freeze

Mild feta cheese

* 1 gallon milk
* 1/4 teaspoon (1packet) cheese culture or 1/4 cup buttermilk
* 1/8 teaspoon Flora Danica (optional)
* 1/2 teaspoon liquid rennet
* 1/4 cup cool water
* Coarse salt

Warm milk to 86 degrees F and stir in cheese culture or buttermilk. Set one hour to ripen. Mix rennet into cool water and stir into milk. Cover and allow to set another hour to coagulate. Cut curds into 1/2-inch cubes and allow to rest five minutes. Stir gently for 15 minutes, keeping the curds at 86 degrees.

Pour curds into a cheesecloth-lined colander, tie the bag of curds and hang to drain for four to six hours. Slice the cheese ball in half and lay the slabs of cheese into a dish that can be covered. Sprinkle all the surfaces with coarse salt, cover and allow to set at room temperature for 24 hours.

After 24 hours, salt all the surfaces with more coarse salt and let it rest for two hours. Place the cheese in a covered dish and refrigerate for five to seven days. Use within two weeks or freeze for future use. The cheese will keep at room temperature for months if marinated in oil.

Marinated feta cheese

* Mild feta cheese (stronger cheese may be used)
* Jars with lids
* Olive, canola or soybean oil
* Your choice of herbs (use aromatic herbs for best flavor)

Cut or break the cheese into smaller pieces, about 1 to 1-1/2 inches. Use a clean jar that has a tight-fitting lid. Layer the herbs first, then the cheese. Repeat until the jar is full. Leave abut 1/2 inch of space at the top. Pour oil over the cheese and herbs, filling the jar until the mixture is completely covered with oil.

Place the marinated feta on a cupboard or shelf. Refrigeration is not necessary as long as the cheese is completely covered with oil. Air won't be able to get in, and the cheese won't mold. Enjoy it straight out of the jar or crumble into your favorite salad. The cheese gets better with age.

Some herbs to consider are rosemary, thyme, bay leaves, marjoram, sun-dried tomatoes, garlic cloves, dried hot peppers, peppercorns, basil, oregano or onions. My personal favorite combination is rosemary, basil and garlic.

Traditional (Greek-style) feta cheese aged in salt brine

* 1 gallon milk
* 1/8 teaspoon (1 packet) cheese culture or 1/4 cup buttermilK
* 1/8 teaspoon lipase enzyme powder
* 1/8 teaspoon Flora Danica (optional)
* 1/2 teaspoon liquid rennet
* 1/2 cup cool water
* Coarse salt
* Brine solution

Warm milk to 86 degrees F. Stir in culture or buttermilk, add lipase enzyme to 1/4 cup cool water, dissolve enzyme and stir into milk. Set 1 hour to ripen.

Mix rennet in 1/4 cup cool water and stir into ripened milk for one minute. Allow 40 minutes to coagulate. Cut curds into one-inch cubes and let rest for 10 minutes. Stir gently for 20 minutes, keeping the curds at 86 degrees F. Pour curds into cheesecloth-lined colander and hang the bag of curds to drain for six to eight hours.

After draining, the cheese will be very firm. Slice in half, salt all the surfaces of the cheese with coarse salt and place sections of cheese into a dish. Keep the cheese in a covered dish during the salting process at room temperature for two days. Rub all the surfaces with more salt each day. Drain off any liquid that seeps out of the cheese. This cheese will become very strong smelling during the salting process. That is the lipase enzyme powder doing its job. After two days, the cheese should become tougher and can now be aged in a brine solution in the refrigerator. Age in brine for one to four weeks.

Brine solution:
7 ounces of canning or kosher salt
1/2 gallon cool water

Mix salt and water together. Not all of the salt will get dissolved. Place the cheese into a crock or dish with a lid. Cover the cheese with the brine solution. Cheese needs to be immersed in the brine.

Note: Feta is traditionally a very salty cheese and is best eaten crumbled over a salad or used in small amounts in other dishes. Some of the saltiness can be removed by soaking in fresh milk overnight.

While cheese can be made from Lemon juice and vinegar, one plant that can be used for a rennet is the stinging nettle. Nettle cheese in considered a delicacy. To use, cover a pot of nettles with water, boil and reduce liquid to half. With homemade extractions, it's difficult to know how much to use because of the inconsistency in strength of the nettles. You will need between ¼-1/2 c of nettle infusion per gallon of milk.
I have no idea how making hard cheese with nettles would work. You’ll have to try it and post your results.

Here is a recipe for Nettle Cheese -this recipe does not call for a culture but if you start making cheese this way I suggest adding 1/4 to 1/3 cup buttermilk to your milk and ripening for 30-45min. This increases the milks acidity and helps it coagutate.

Warm 1 gallon of fresh goat's milk to 90F. Add 1/4-1/2 cup nettle juice to milk. When the curd forms after about 30 minutes, pour into a cheesecloth bag and hang to drain.

Hard Aged Goat Cheese

4 gal Goat Milk
½ cup fresh cultured goat milk yogurt (or ½ tea DVI Thermophilic culture)
1 tsp rennet

Warm milk to 90* add culture ripen 20 min
Dilute rennet in ¼ cup of water add to cultured milk stir well
Allow milk to coagulate 45 min maintain temp at 90*
Cut curd into ½ cubes Hold at 90* for 40 min stir gently to prevent matting
Take 30 min to raise the temp to 120* hold for 30 min stir gently to prevent matting
Drain and press
5lbs 1 hr Flip and redress
10lbs 1 hr Flip and redress
20lbs 2 hrs Flip and redress
20lbs 12 hrs

Put cheese in brine solution for 3 weeks
Air dry at room temp for 1 week
Wrap lightly and ripen in the refrigerator 8 months

Note: If I were to make this cheese again I would add ½ teaspoon Flora Danica with the culture and not keep it in the brine as long.

Blue Cheese

Before cheesemaking sterilize all equipment in boiling water for 10 min.

Warm 2 gallons of milk to 88* hold temp for the entire process

Add:
1/8 tea DVI Mesophilic culture
1/8 tea Penicillin Roquefort

Stir well, ripen for 1 hour

Dilute 1 tea rennet in ¼ cup of cool water
Add to ripened milk, stir well
Let set 45 min to achieve a clean break

Cut curd into ½ inch pieces
Let set 10 min

Stir gently for 1 hr

Let set 5 min

Drain curds in colander for 5 min

Return curds to cheese pot
Add 2 Tbl coarse non iodized salt
Stir well

Transfer curds to a muslin lined colander and hang to drain for 20 min

Place cheese mat in ripening box
-I use clear Rubbermaid storage boxes for a ripening box the box is optional but it is a great way to do cheese
-You can get plastic needle point canvas at walmart for cheese mat

Place 2lb mold into ripening box
-Home made molds are easy to make from plastic ice cream buckets with holes bunt in with a hot nail

Fill mold with the curds, put the lid on the box, the cheese will drain to half its size

When firm enough to be handled, approximately an hour after molding, turn cheese over in its mold, pour whey from box. Invert cheese every hour for two hours, pour whey from box then drain over night



To ripen the cheese remove cheese from molds, sprinkle cheese salt over the entire surface of the cheese. Clean and dry ripening box and place cheese on clean mats in the box. Leave the lid of the box ajar for the. Place the box in a cool room, 50*-60* Invert the cheese everyday. If there is too much dampness wipe the box with a paper towel

After 7 days pierce the cheese from both ends about 40 times with a sterile ice pick or long needle.

When surface blueing is obvious, in about 10 days, keep the lid of the box closed

Clean the surface of the cheese with equal parts vinegar and salt if excess mold growth occurs on the rind.

Age 6-8 weeks, wrap in cheese paper or plastic wrap, refrigerate



Double Gloucester


2 gallons goat milk
1 cup heavy cow cream
1 package mesophilic starter
3/4 teaspoon rennet
1/8 teaspoon lipase powder
2 tablespoons cheese salt
Two days before cheesemaking, mix mesophilic starter with heavy cream. Let sit, covered, at room temperature.
Bring 2 gallons goat milk to 86F, add heavy cream starter and stir well. Let sit one hour, in a water bath so that the temperature remains at 86F. Stir occasionally and check the temperature.
Mix lipase powder with 1/4 cup cool water while the milk is sitting with the starter. Let sit half an hour.
Add lipase to the milk and stir well.
Dilute rennet in 1/2 cup cool water. Add to milk, stir in well and quickly and top stir 30 seconds. Let sit until coagualted, about 90 minutes. Keep in the water bath and keep the temperature at 86F.
Cut the curd into large cubes, about 1" square. Stir by hand gently while slowly raising the temperature to 98F over half an hour.
Let the curds sit in the whey 10 minutes. Drain in cheesecloth for half an hour.
Cut curd into 4" cubes and let dry on a cheese mat for half an hour, turning every 10 minutes.

Tear the curd into small pieces and add salt, mix well.

Put curd into a lined 2 pound mold. Press at 6 pounds for an hour. Flip cheese and remove and reapply lining. Press at 10 pounds for several hours. Increase weight to 15 pounds and let sit for 36 hours.

Remove cheese from mold. (If the cheese has cracks, dip it briefly in hot water for a few minutes.) Let cheese dry for a week, turning it every day. Then wax and store at 50F for three months, turning weekly.

Farmhouse Cheddar:
Ingredients
12-15 liters (3-4 gallons milk) I use 4 gallons
1 tea Rennet
1 Cup Buttermilk

1) Warm milk slowly in warm water bath to 86*F. Stir periodically.

2) Add Culture. Allow to ripen for 45 minutes.

3) Add 3/4 tsp Rennet diluted in 1/4 Cup of cool water. Mix into milk.
4) Allow the milk to set for 30-45 minutes until a firm curd forms. Test the curd for the 'clean break'
Cut the curds into 1/2 inch cubes. Let rest for 5 minutes.

5) Cook the curds to 102*F over a period of 40 minutes, stirring them gently during this time in order to reduce their size to that of half a peanut. I use a large whisk.

6) Hold the curds at 102*F for an additional 30 minutes stirring occasionally to keep curds from matting.

7) Allow curds to settle to bottom of the pot just prior to draining.

Drain the curds into a colander (pre-warmed with very hot water). Reserve 1/3 of the whey and pour back into the cheese pot. Set colander of curds on the top of the cheese pot. This is called "cheddaring" which textures the cheese.

9) Drain curds for 60 minutes keeping them warm by covering with cheesecloth and pot lid. Maintain temp of the warm whey with minimal heat under the pot if needed. Invert the cheese every 20 minutes and re-cover with cloth and lid.

12) Cut the cheese slab into curds with a knife or pastry cutter. Add 1-2 Tbl. of course salt. Curds can be eaten fresh or continue to pressing.

13) Press at 20lb for 30 min.
Invert and Press at 30lb for 30 min.
Invert and Press at 40lb for 1 hour
Invert and Press at 50lb for 12-15 hour.

14) Air dry for a few days to develop a rind.

15) You can wax and ripen for 2-3 months or refrigerate and eat.

Mozzarella Cheese
2 gal milk
3 tsp citric acid powder
½ tsp liquid rennet
1/8 tsp lipase (believe me, that's plenty, you can really taste it)
½ cup cool water divided in half
¼ cup warm water

1) Dissolve citric acid powder in 1/4cup cool water, add to milk, stir well
2) Dissolve lipase in 1/4cup warm water, add to milk, stir well
3) Slowly warm milk, on low, to 95*F
4) Dilute rennet in 1/4cup of cool water, add to milk, stir well
5) Turn heat off allow milk to set for 15min to achieve a clean break
6) Cut into 1 inch curds, set in a 105*F water bath for 10min (it is okay for the curds to mat together some )
7) Drain curds into a colander kneading lightly to express whey (start heating whey now if you are making ricotta)
Break curd apart and 2tea salt, knead lightly
9) Place the curd into a microwavable and cook on high for 1min., knead to express whey
10) Cook on high heat again for 1min, cheese will be very hot and there wont be much whey this time, the cheese will begin to stretch.
11) Stretch and fold cheese a few times then fold into a ball, rinse in cold water, place in a small bowl to mold, and refrigerate
Cheese will last 2 weeks in the refrigerator or can be frozen.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

COTTAGE CHEESE

from Goats Produce Too
1gal goat milk
1 c butter milk
1/4 tsp liquid rennet
1/4 C cool water
Warm milk to 90 degrees, stir in 1 C buttermilk. Mix 1/4 tsp liq. rennet into 1/4 c. cool water. Stir mix into milk and let set for 4-5 hr to coagulate. Cut the curds in 1/2 in cubes and let rest for 30 min. Stir the curds gently over low heat. Slowly bring the temp to 115 degrees. Hold curds at 115 for 30 min. Stir often to keep the curds from matting together. Check the cures for doneness. The curds are done when they lose their custard like interior. Cook longer if necessary.

Drain curds into a cheesecloth-lined colander. When almost drained, dip the bag of curds into warm water to rinse. Drain 5 min and dip into cool water. Allow to drain for 30 min. Add salt to taste. If a creamed cottage cheese is desired, add enough cream or milk to desired consistency Store in frig.


----------



## Bernice

*Fromage Fort, Tupi' or Velvetta Cheese *

The recipe was called Velvetta, with a note at the end this is called Fromage Fort in Europe. Warning: This is the, "Blob" cheese I mentioned:

Take enough cheese curds....now these curds should be from a milder cheese like a mild cheddar or colby. A more aged cheese will give this a more pronounced flavor. The acid drops way down on this recipe so the stronger the cheese, the stronger the brew. It needs to swell to TWICE it's size, as if it's alive, after that, 'tis done!  If you don't add alcohol it gets stronger and stronger.

Fill a quart sized mason jar with cheese curds

pour a little olive oil over the top, just enough to make it glisten and stir them up.

Screw down the lid REALLY TIGHT (it's gonna swell)

Let sit at room temperature for about 2-3 weeks.................There ya go, that's it!

if you want a Fromage Fort add grated aged cheese and sherry or rum at the end.

If you are brave and try this let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Sondra

Fromage Blanc (C20) Cultured Chevre

Heat 1 gallon of milk to 86* add 1 packet of culture, stir well
Let set 12hrs
Ladle into muslin lined colander, hang for 6-8hrs
Refrigerate or Freeze

Your milk should be 86* either freshly milked and strained right from the goat or warmed in a hot water bath. The temp of the milk creates the right environment for the culture to work, letting the preferred good bacteria in the culture grow and not the bad kids of bacteria you don't want. The milk should be warmed slowly in a hot water bath. Heating large quantities of milk with a direct heat source changes the structure of the milk and my effect your results.

Once the curd is set you need to carefully place it into muslin, cheese cloth, or a pillow case, any thin tightly woven lint free cloth. What kind of fabric did you use? Was it laundered with towels or something that could have shed lint?

The reason you handle the curd carefully is that you don't want to release excess whey from the curd. In cheesemaking cutting the curd and stirring the curd are techniques use to release whey from the curd. For soft cheese you want to let it drain slowly with the weight of the curd being the only pressure. If I am making a large batch I'll gently trun the cheese half way through the draining process to make sure the moisture is evenly distributed.

Christy


----------



## nightskyfarm

I make chevre in 4 gallon batches. I do pasteurize because I have to. Heat milk to 145 and cool in a water bath to 100 degrees. Add for 2 gallons 1/8 tsp of MM100 or MM101 Direct Set Culture. Allow to disperse and then add for 2 gallons 2 drops of rennet in a 1/4 cup cool water ( I use single strength veal rennet. I dislike the curd that results from vegetable rennet) stir pot from the bottom up about 20 times, cover and set for 12 to 15 hours in a cool room 72 degrees works for me. After the time for culturing your pot will look like firm yogurt with a film of clear whey on top. Drain off the whey without disturbing the cheese as best you can. Take a wire wisk and gently whisk the curd making sure to get the bottom of the pot. You will have liquid cheese like a very thick milkshake, I call those frappes. Anyway, I use sheeting or pillowcase material to drain. A 36". X 36" sheet in a colander and tie up with string. You can run a rod over your sink to drain your chevre. The draining process takes a day or more. Drain to your consistency preferences. Remove from the bags and chill at least three hours before working the chevre.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does

Farmer’s Cheese
Makes about 2 cups of fresh cheese
Ingredients:
4 quarts whole milk 
4 cup buttermilk 
2 tablespoon white vinegar 
3 tsp salt 
cheesecloth, rinsed
Preparation:
In a heavy-bottomed pot, over low heat, slowly heat the milk up, stirring often, until it is just about to simmer (about 180 degrees F). Stir in the buttermilk, and then the vinegar, and turn off the heat. Very slowly stir until you see the milk separating into curds (the solids) and whey (the liquid). Leave undisturbed for 10 minutes.

Line a large strainer with 2 layers of cheesecloth, and place over a stockpot to catch the whey. After the 10 minutes, ladle the curds into the cheesecloth, and allow the whey to drain for 10 minutes. Gather up the edges of the cheesecloth, and tie a string around the top to form bundle. Tie the string to a wooden spoon or dowel, and hang the cheese curds over the stockpot and continue draining for 30 minutes.

After draining, remove the cheese from the cloth, and transfer into a container. Stir in the salt and refrigerate. This fresh cheese can be used for up to 5 days. Use as a spread, or as you would use cream cheese, or cottage cheese.


----------

